# Liquid soap - taffy stage has turned solid HELP!



## haidsta (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi there,
I've done loads of research and today have made two batches of liquid soap. First batch was 100% coconut oil and turned out really nice. I've just done an olive / castor oil batch and it was certainly longer to go through the stages but I have discovered that it's gone solid. I took it to an opaque taffy and then turned the heat off and lidded the crock pot with the intention to leave it over night to finish the cook. I got into it with a knife and broke it apart. But now I'm wondering how to save it... more liquid??? 

Hope you lovely experienced soapers can help. 

My recipe:
Soap calc - 1%superfat; 3:1 water to lye
540g olive oil
60g castor oil
124.7g KOH
374.2g liquid (2/3 water, 1/3 glycerine)


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 14, 2017)

It should be finished now! Does it zap anymore? You actually don't need to cook them past the point where they stop zapping, which is around taffy stage. It likely just wants for water and is ready to dilute


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 14, 2017)

Sounds like it's right on schedule to be diluted! 


IrishLass


----------



## haidsta (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you both so much for your prompt responses  I'm so relieved! I ended up adding 1/4 cup hot water, worked it in a bit and let it sit for 1/2 hour and then it was much softer. I wanted to keep most of it as a paste and so I only diluted a cup. It looks great now, no zap and lovely suds when I washed up. The coconut one I diluted earlier is a bit cloudy which is a shame, it was nice and clear when I tested it. I don't plan to use them straight away so will see what they look like in a week or so.

Irishlass, I really appreciated your in depth tutorial in the other thread, it was the thing that really gave me the courage to give it a go


----------



## haidsta (Apr 15, 2017)

Well a picture says a 1000 words. The soap diluted perfectly! I'm so happy!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 15, 2017)

It looks gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 15, 2017)

Beautiful! 


IrishLass


----------

